# Going to a wedding as a guest - Bring camera?



## ClickAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

I've got three weddings I'm going to this summer simply as a guest.  (Haven't been to one in a few years.)  My question to you is do you guys bring your DSLRs to weddings as guests?  

First off, i'm not a pro by any means.  Although I'm thinking to start a photography business in a few years to build it to be something to do in my retirement for some extra cash, I'm not even to the portfolio building yet.  I've read an earlier post from April which had some helpfull advice to non paid photographers at weddings, which seemed pretty obvious to me (stay out of way and such)  But the blog did mention that some photographers wont allow other DSLRs at the wedding.  (Which is probably getting harder and harder to enforce as more and more common Joes (Like me) are getting them)

I'm thinking of grabbing some candids during the toasts and dance and such.  Watch the photographer during the formal portraits but not take any myself, that sort of thing.

What do you guys do?  Go and shoot like crazy or leave the camera at home to not impose on the hired photog?

I certainly want ot bring it, just wondering on the etiquette.


----------



## ghache (Jun 30, 2011)

I get drunk and leave my camera at home.


----------



## flatflip (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently took my P&S to a close family wedding. I stayed out of the way of the pros. I had fun and really enjoyed my pics at home. I also got to give copies to the couple before they got their set. A lot of the family got to enjoy my pics on a Father's Day get together. I saw another guest with a D90 and a 70-200 lens and she really stayed seated and didn't bother anyone. She probably got a few really good pics.

I didn't hang around during the formal portraits.


----------



## Studio7Four (Jun 30, 2011)

Since each wedding is different you're probably better off asking the wedding couple their feelings (okay, as the bride her feelings) than asking for a blanket opinion.  You're right, I too have heard that some wedding photographers don't appreciate other DSLRs showing up - but if that's not communicated to the couple up front, in my opinion the photographer has no right to get uppity in the moment.  Conversely, some couples want as many people shooting as they can get (some even provide disposable cameras on the reception tables) and would actively encourage you to bring your gear.

If you don't have the opportunity to ask in advance, my gut says to go ahead and bring it.  It sounds like you already have a grasp on etiquette (keeping out of the pro's way, not shooting during formals, etc).  If you're willing to put it away if the hired pro does express displeasure with you, or politely point out that you're trying to capture candids while he's busy elsewhere (so you're filling in gaps in the story, not competing for images he's trying to sell to the couple) then no harm done.  Frankly, at most weddings I've been to lately there have been a number of people pulling out their point-and-shoots, getting in each others' way while taking technically crappy (though sentimental) pictures...someone with a clue is a welcome change.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2011)

Every photographer has different view on this.  As long as you stay out of the way, you dont bring a very obvious pro level lens, you dont bring an external flash, I would not care.

AND... this is the most important thing, it is unethical for you to post it on your portfolio under wedding section.


----------



## B Kennedy (Jun 30, 2011)

I say bring the DSLR and shoot away, I've done it in the past with my 70-200 5dm2 with ext flash.  It actually led me to working with one of the photographers from one of the events.  That led to me shadowing them, eventually getting paid to shoot with them, and now they are photographing my own upcoming wedding.  So you never know what can come about, just like others said, be mindful/respectful and have some fun shooting.  Little funny sidenote, now that I'm shooting professionally, I almost never bring a camera to a wedding I go to, now I go to drink and have fun lol!


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> ...AND... this is the most important thing, it is unethical for you to post it on your portfolio under wedding section.



First I'd need a portfolio. lol.  But yes.  I agree that would not be allowed.  Perhaps if I get some shot of a kid or something that I really like I'd perhaps use it under general shots or something like that, but certainly not as wedding experience.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jun 30, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Every photographer has different view on this.  As long as you stay out of the way, you dont bring a very obvious pro level lens, you dont bring an external flash, I would not care.
> 
> AND... this is the most important thing, it is unethical for you to post it on your portfolio under wedding section.



I've gotta agree with Schwetty on this one... 

I second shot a wedding with someone back in April and we were the "Primary Photographers" of the wedding... Well, a guest was getting in the way of half of our shots with his Canon 5dmII, L series telephoto lens, and 580EXII flash... Now, granted I was the 2nd shooter and not the primary, I was still upset that a guest/friend of the bride/groom would do this. He did not stay in his seat, we ended up working around him because he was an arrogant jerk and would NOT get out of our way so we could get the shots WE were getting paid for... I don't know if he's a "professional" or not so I don't know if he put the photos in a portfolio or anything, but I found it extremely rude and annoying that he did that... 

So, there's my 2 cents  If you're going to take your camera, stay in your seat, and don't get in the PAID photographer's way


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

B Kennedy said:


> .... Little funny sidenote, now that I'm shooting professionally, I almost never bring a camera to a wedding I go to, now I go to drink and have fun lol!



I can see doing that as well once / if I go pro, but I'm still at the "I want to get as mcuh experience shooting as I can" stage.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah.. I say what you did isn't cool.



B Kennedy said:


> I say bring the DSLR and shoot away, I've done it in the past with my 70-200 5dm2 with ext flash. It actually led me to working with one of the photographers from one of the events. That led to me shadowing them, eventually getting paid to shoot with them, and now they are photographing my own upcoming wedding. So you never know what can come about, just like others said, be mindful/respectful and have some fun shooting. Little funny sidenote, now that I'm shooting professionally, I almost never bring a camera to a wedding I go to, now I go to drink and have fun lol!


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2011)

I would take it and ask the photographer if he minds when you get there. My husband took his camera to a good friends wedding and him and the pro really hit it off. The Pro said, "Hey shoot away.....maybe you'll catch something I'll miss!!". Hubby stayed out of the way for all the formal pictures and just took shots of everyone messing around in between setting up for the next shot. 
Everyone is different though.....some might just think you are in the way.....lol

Have fun whatever you decide!!!


----------



## B Kennedy (Jun 30, 2011)

To be honest, DSLR pro or not, everyone brings them to the weddings now-a-days.  There's no way when being contracted to photograph a wedding to prevent anyone there from taking pictures as long as they don't prevent the "contracted" photographer from performing their duties.  You almost always get an aunt/uncle/friend, etc trying to get in the way of shots, its part of the wedding business.  If this is a problem, you end up bringing it to the bride/groom's attention for them to deal with.  The key sentence in my post was to "be mindful/respectful" aka do not interfere with the photographers work.  Then in my opinion all is good.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2011)

But it made you look like a tool though going to a wedding as a GUEST with 70-200 lens and an external flash. I know MOST of photographers and guests will think you are a tool. Doesnt matter if you are not in the way. If I did bring a dslr as a guest, I probably bring my 5D II, no grip, no flash, with 35L. Thats it.  Or maybe my 500D instead of 5D so I have flash.

If you know the photographer, then that is a different story but I still wont put it in my portfolio unless I have an agreement with the photographer.



B Kennedy said:


> To be honest, DSLR pro or not, everyone brings them to the weddings now-a-days. There's no way when being contracted to photograph a wedding to prevent anyone there from taking pictures as long as they don't prevent the "contracted" photographer from performing their duties. You almost always get an aunt/uncle/friend, etc trying to get in the way of shots, its part of the wedding business. If this is a problem, you end up bringing it to the bride/groom's attention for them to deal with. The key sentence in my post was to "be mindful/respectful" aka do not interfere with the photographers work. Then in my opinion all is good.


----------



## willis_927 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just take it. Tons of people have dslr cameras now days, I would guess there will be a few other people at the wedding with them. The last wedding I second shot at, the minister reminded the guests prior to the reception that there was professional photographers, and asked them nicely to keep from using there cameras until the end. Afterwards people started taking pictures, but most people are aware to stay out of the way of the pro... Plus the bride and groom know who the pro is taking the pictures, and for the most part will be directing all of there attention to them anyways.


----------



## B Kennedy (Jun 30, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> But it made you look like a tool though going to a wedding as a GUEST with 70-200 lens and an external flash. I know MOST of photographers and guests will think you are a tool. Doesnt matter if you are not in the way. If I did bring a dslr as a guest, I probably bring my 5D II, no grip, no flash, with 35L. Thats it.  Or maybe my 500D instead of 5D so I have flash.
> 
> If you know the photographer, then that is a different story but I still wont put it in my portfolio unless I have an agreement with the photographer.
> 
> ...


----------



## noodles (Jun 30, 2011)

yup i am in the same boat, starting out in the photography business, learning the technical and the arts. I brought my dslr to a friends wedding took pics from the side etc to get a few good shots to build a portfolio. As long as you don't interfere with the professionals that are hired, it should be all good... oh and if you intend to use your flash, ensure it doesn't distract the lighting the professionals are using.


----------



## shortpants (Jun 30, 2011)

If you want just want some fun shots, ask the bride. Personally I'm with the "leave the camera at home and get drunk" crowd.


----------



## lukeb (Jun 30, 2011)

shortpants said:


> If you want just want some fun shots, ask the bride. Personally I'm with the "leave the camera at home and get drunk" crowd.



Count me in on this as well


----------



## Raian-san (Jun 30, 2011)

I only film the preparation, bride/groom/bridesmaid getting ready, the walk down the aisle and crowd reaction and a few other stuff. Once I get to the reception, I put my camera in the car and I'm all about the food and liquor afterward. Of course finding some lovely single females as well


----------



## Nubbs (Jun 30, 2011)

I take my camera to just about every wedding I go to. Gripped 7d with a 24-105. Hell I brought my camera to my own wedding and came home with some great shots of my friends and the photographers.  I stay the **** out of the way and the only reason I bring my flash is if i am shooting friends at the bar away from everything else.  I spend most of my time just shooting the guests and very rarely shoot the couple. I don't have a wedding section on my portfolio and have no interest in ever having one.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 30, 2011)

Go and enjoy.  Speak briefly to the photog and if they're cool ask if you can tag along on a shoot if you are wanting practice or to see what it's like.  You'll want to be in from the start if it's going to do you any good anyway.

Guests popping off like they were paparazzi at a wedding are just as annoying as the drunk uncle/previous boyfriend.


----------

